# Smooth bore slug



## the_hunter (Nov 20, 2007)

I am going to be shooting slugs out of my Remington Spartan semi auto...i have a full, Xtra full, improved cylinder, and modified chokes...do i use one of them when i shoot slugs or just no choke at all? and which slugs work best? I have hornady slugs will they work?


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

NEVER shoot a gun without the tubes... your best groups will be with the most open choke you have.


----------



## the_hunter (Nov 20, 2007)

and the most open would be my modified?


----------



## nd_hunter (Nov 5, 2007)

the improved cylinder is your most open choke


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

I think Hornady only markets sabots, but I could be wrong. If what you have are sabots, they will go "BOOM", but don't expect any accuracy out of your smooth barrel.


----------



## mike landrich (Jul 5, 2008)

Buy the cheap ($3-4 per box) foster/rifled slugs. Just buy a box of each brand and see which shoots the best in your gun. .


----------



## the_hunter (Nov 20, 2007)

thanks alot and yea the hornady ones i have are sabbots so ill just shoot the cheap slugs...so ill be able to shoot them out of my improved cylinder choke with no problems?


----------



## mike landrich (Jul 5, 2008)

the_hunter said:


> thanks alot and yea the hornady ones i have are sabbots so ill just shoot the cheap slugs...so ill be able to shoot them out of my improved cylinder choke with no problems?


You could shoot them out of any choke, but the IC will deform the slug the least and therefore be most accurate.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

remington slugger, or winchester super x hollow point, would be my choice.

Don't expect to shoot much past 75 yards, yes you can, and yes I have killed many deer past that distance. I also did alot of target shooting to get where I could shoot past 75. My longest non sabot type slug kill was 125 yards. This was about a foot hold over.

Yes use the IC choke, and good luck
awesome brush, close range gun


----------



## nmubowyer (Sep 11, 2007)

id go with the winchester x, i used to use the remingtons but had 2 bad experiences with them last yr


----------



## the_hunter (Nov 20, 2007)

Thanks alot


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

This maybe too late, you can buy slug chokes for a smooth barrel gun.


----------

